# ,  / > Kenwood >  Kenwoo TK-768G

## UA9LJF

!!!     Kenwood 768G .       !!!       ??? 
     145 500    !!!
     760,        TK-768G.
   !!!))


   ,           ,   !!!

----------

,   ,   .
        1  8?

----------

?    .   .    -001, -002,   .  .    .

----------


## UN7FEI

G          
             .

----------


## Demifolk

.          25   .

----------

?        ?

----------

RJ45       4 7  .

----------


## UN9LDH

"P"    ?      ,     .    .

----------


## UN9LDH

.      .    .

----------


## UN9LDH

,  .       .   .

----------


## prizrak

,         .    .

----------

UN7LAP

----------


## UN7LAP

> ?    1,5 ?


  ... .     () 47...51   . 
 ? -       .
      5.    .
    ""

----------



----------



----------

